# Macplus et Macwrite



## Eric2 (17 Mars 2004)

J'utilise encore un vaillant Macplus de 1987 avec son Système 4.3., Finder 6.0 et ses disquettes de 400 K.
J'ai des textes sous Macwrite 4.5 que j'aimerais transférer sous Word sur un G3 (où les disquettes sont de 1,4 Mo uniquement?). Le G3 dit que les disquettes 400 k ne sont pas formatées...
Je peux donc  sauvegarder à partir du Macplus les textes en format text only (espérant que Word le lise), sur la disquette de 400k... Mais ensuite ?
J'ai l'impression d'un problème sans solution...


----------



## PowerBookophile (17 Mars 2004)

Bonjour, 
Il me semble que le Mac Plus peut lire les disquettes 800 K. ne serait-il pas possible de formater une disquette dans ce format, et ensuite de la faire lire par le G3. A priori, le G3 doit pouvoir lire une disquette en 800 K.


----------



## Eric2 (17 Mars 2004)

Ce serait génial. J'essayerai ce week-end car je n'ai pas le Macplus sous la main en ce moment (je n'ai que le G3 qui à mon bureau). Bientôt la suite des aventures du Mac des cavernes...


----------



## Eric2 (18 Mars 2004)

Hélas le G3 ne lit pas les disquettes 800K et le Macplus ne lit pas les disquettes 1,4 Mo. Quel Mac intermédiaire pourrait lire les 2 et lire le format text only? le LC peut-être?


----------



## PowerBookophile (18 Mars 2004)

je suis un peu étonné que le G3 ne lise pas les 800 K. De quel G3 s'agit-il ? Sinon, oui, un LC peut faire l'intermédiaire. Word reconnaîtra le texte seul. Ou une vieille version de ClarisWorks (la 4 ?) pourra lire directement MacWrite 4.5.


----------



## Eric2 (23 Mars 2004)

C'est un Powerbook G3 avec Mac OS 8.6, un lecteur de disquettes et un de CD, 224 Mo de mémoire vive, un modem et internet. Il a 4 ans environ (il est à mon employeur)...
Le G3 dit que les disquettes 800 k sont non formatées et propose de les formater seulement au format Mac standard 1,4, Dos 1,4 ou Prodos1,4.
Existe-t-il un moyen de demander au G3 de lire le 800k?
Ce serait idéal.

A défaut, je cherche un revendeur qui aurait dans son parc un vieux LC et me le mettrait à disposition pour passer des disquettes 800 k au CD.


----------



## kertruc (23 Mars 2004)

Et en mettant  les deux machines en réseau ?


----------



## Eric2 (25 Mars 2004)

Je ne sais pas comment mettre le Macplus en réseau sur le G3? 
Cela me semble impossible physiquement: quelle connection?
En outre, le Macplus n'a pas de disque dur; comment serait-il reconnu par le G3?


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (30 Mars 2004)

Eric2 a dit:
			
		

> En outre, le Macplus n'a pas de disque dur; comment serait-il reconnu par le G3?


Là, je ne vois pas le rapport... La question, c'est de savoir si le Mac Plus a une interface réseau compatible avec le G3, c'est tout...

À ce niveau, il n'a pas d'ethernet, mais il n'y avait pas moyen de faire un réseau utilisant un port série ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Je n'en suis pas sur...


----------



## PowerBookophile (30 Mars 2004)

Oui, effectivement, le Mac Plus a deux ports série. Un simple cable imprimante pourrait faire la liaison entre les deux. Cela dit, je ne connais pas le système 4. Je ne saurai pas exactement dire comment faire pour mettre le Mac Plus en réseau. Un système 6 serait plus facile à gérer de mon point de vue. Sinon, pour le lecteur de disquettes, s'il est externe, c'est normal, il me semble qu'il ne peut pas lire les disquettes 800 K. Par contre, il peut lire une disquette PC 720 K. Ce qui ne nous intéresse pas dans ce cas ; je le concède.


----------



## kertruc (31 Mars 2004)

C'est vrai qu'avec un système 4 la mise en réseau est peut-être compliquée (???)...
T'as pas moyen de faire tourner un système plus récent et zou !??


----------



## daffyb (31 Mars 2004)

t'as combien de disquettes à faire passer ? parce que moi, j'ai un Powerbook 5300 ce avec MacOS 8.6 et si mes souvenirs sont bon (il faut que je vérifie) il sait lire les disquettes 800k. De plus il est en réseau et a aussi accès au web. Il est tip top pour son age.... Donc, je te propose de m'envoyer tes disquettes et pour rien ou presque (ça dépend des frais de ports) je te fais passer le contenu de tes disquettes par mail ou sur CD ou sur un serveur FTP.
Tu peux mon contacter sur mon mail :
daffyb@ifrance.com


----------



## Eric2 (31 Mars 2004)

Merci pour la proposition. Il y a une vingtaine de disquettes.
Je viens de contacter un revendeur sur Lyon où je travaille, qui met à ma disposition pour 75 euros un Power Mac 9500 avec lecteur SLCI externe, disque dur et graveur. Il a fait le test et peut lire le 800 K.
Il me faudra, sur le Macplus, convertir tous les textes Macwrite vers le format text only, sur disquette 800K puis passer ces disquettes sur le DD du Power Mac graver cela et disposer ainsi à nouveau de ces textes.

Je vous raconterai.
Mais avis à tous: il devient urgent de convertir les disquettes 800 K vers des formats modernes; là, j'ai l'impression d'être plus que limite. Les disquettes, c'est fini, et les 800 K plus que fini...

Au passage, Macwrite, qu'est-ce que c'était bien: il faisait simplement ce qu'on demandait...


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2004)

1) le macplus sait lire ou écrire les disquettes 800 ko, même sur lecteur externe (ou il faudrait que ce soit un lecteur tout à fait ésotérique). j'ai un mac 512/800 qui lit et écrit les disquettes 800 ko sans pbs.
2) si tu as une machine intermédiaire capable de lire les disquettes 800 ko, le problème est réglé.
3) le mac plus peut se connecter en réseau localtalk sur un serveur appleshare. Dans les systèmes presque "récents", tout mac peut être serveur appleshare. Si ton powerbook a un port série, il peut être serveur appleshare.
4) Il faut alors connecter les 2, soit à travers 2 boîtiers localtalk, soit directement avec un câble imprimante (tous ne conviennent pas, il faut qu'il y ait 3 fils connectés si je ne dis pas de bêtises).
5) Il faut que sur le macplus, tu ais le "client" appleshare. Si tu ne l'as pas, il y a un fil sur jurassicmac qui donne des liens pour le récupérer mais tu retrouveras le pb des disquettes.
6) Il y a encore une possibilité : utiliser des 2 côtés un logiciel de communication, la liaison physique étant assurée soit en direct (câble imprimante) ou à travers 2 modems et le réseau téléphonique. Comme logiciel de comm, utiliser par exemple clarisworks (de la v1 à la v5, il y avait un module comm), sur le macplus, si tu as un logiciel de comm sur tes disquettes, c'est bon, sinon, toujours pareil il faut en récupérer un sur disquette.

En utilisant un système un peu plus récent, c'est quand même un peu plus simple (en particulier pour le réseau).


----------



## PowerBookophile (31 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> 1) le macplus sait lire ou écrire les disquettes 800 ko, même sur lecteur externe (ou il faudrait que ce soit un lecteur tout à fait ésotérique). j'ai un mac 512/800 qui lit et écrit les disquettes 800 ko sans pbs.



Juste une précision, car je n'ai peut-être pas été clair. Lorsque je parlais du lecteur de disquettes externe, je pensais à celui du PowerBook. Pas à celui du Mac Plus.


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2004)

PowerBookophile a dit:
			
		

> Juste une précision, car je n'ai peut-être pas été clair. Lorsque je parlais du lecteur de disquettes externe, je pensais à celui du PowerBook. Pas à celui du Mac Plus.



C'est plutôt moi qui ai du lire de travers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, tu as effectivement intérêt à te faire une conversion en texte seul : c'est ce qui marche le plus simplement.

Mais, à ta place, je récupèrerais aussi les versions d'origine au format macwrite : ça peut servir si tu veux réucpérer certaines mises en forme, tu peux ensuite les lire avec d'anciennes versions de clarisworks.


----------



## daffyb (1 Avril 2004)

C'est comme tu veux, si tu préfères la solution du revendeur à Lyon. Je reste à ta disponibilité...
Amicalement
Bertrand


----------



## mad'doc (1 Avril 2004)

Eric2 a dit:
			
		

> A défaut, je cherche un revendeur qui aurait dans son parc un vieux LC et me le mettrait à disposition pour passer des disquettes 800 k au CD.


Puisque tu es près de Lyon, pourquoi n'essayerais-tu pas de contacter Les Gones Du Mac (AUG Lyonnaise).
Il doit bien y avoir des membres prêts à te faire ton transfert et à te conseiller sur la mise en réseau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu peux déjà commencer par faire un tour sur leur forum, ça te permettra de contacter des membres


----------



## daffyb (1 Avril 2004)

C'est clair ! car 75 euros, c'est quand même pas donné pour pas grand chose ! à la limite ils le feraient eux même, je dis pas, mes là.... ça fait cher de l'heure !


----------



## Guido (2 Avril 2004)

Heu, je dis peut être une bétise, mais si ton G3 peut démarrer en 'target' ce doit être sur son bus scsi. Il deviens alors un HD externe pour le macplus (via le scsi). Une idée comme ça...


----------



## daffyb (2 Avril 2004)

'faut avoir l'adaptateur qui va bien et surtout que le mac plus reconnaisse le format de fichier (plus dur!!) style HFS +


----------



## Guido (2 Avril 2004)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> style HFS +


surement pas hfs+. Il faut avoir une partition formaté en autre chose. C'était juste pour proposer une nouvelle piste. À mon avis, cela doit être possible...
de toute façon, que ce soit en réseau, avec un lecteur de disquette intermédiaire ou en target, il va falloir trouver du hardware.


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2004)

Pas idiot du tout, le mac en target, ça peut marcher mais attention à la taille des partitions, sous les vieux systèmes, tu vas être limité : au mieux à 2 Go, mais sans doute à moins. Il est possible que seule la première partition soit vue.


----------



## Eric2 (16 Avril 2004)

Merci à tous pour vos renseignements et idées qui m'ont permis d'aboutir.

Voilà la synthèse:

Sur le Macplus, j'ai converti tous les textes MacWrite en format texte simple sur des disquettes 800 k.
C'est très long quand il n'y a pas de disque dur sur le Macplus...

Un Powermac 9500 de 1997 ou même un G3 plus récent lit les disquettes 800 k à condition que le coin haut gauche de la disquette soit "plein" (un bout de scotch suffit ou alors une disquette double densité d'origine).

On copie les disquettes sur le disque dur du 9500 ou du G3.

On équipe le 9500 d'un graveur de CD et le tour est joué.
Le logiciel Word peut ensuite relire les fichiers en format texte simple.



Utiliser la version de Clarisworks 4 sur le G3 aurait permis d'éviter la conversion des formats Macwrite vers format texte à partir du Macplus: cette opération aurait été faite avec Clarisworks et sur le disque dur du G3.

La mise en réseau du Macplus m'a paru finalement très compliquée et je n'ai rien tenté de ce côté là.


Encore merci à tous.
PS. Qu'est-ce que c'était efficace et docile, Macwrite !
PS2. Qu'est-ce c'est bien un disque dur !
PS3. Qu'est-ce qu'ils sont sympas les macophiles !


----------



## PowerBookophile (17 Avril 2004)

Cela fait plaisir de voir que l'on peut rendre servir à quelqu'un de la communauté Mac.

A bientôt


----------

